# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Interieur: een krukvloer is vriendelijk voor je rug

## FRANCOIS580

*Kurk is een puur natuurproduct. Niet te verwonderen dat steeds meer voor dit materiaal wordt gekozen als vloerbekleding. Kiezen voor kurk in je interieur en zéker als vloerbedekking is een bijzonder slimme keuze. Je combineert een eigentijds en trendy design met een maximum aan leef- en wooncomfort. Maar wist je dat een kurkvloer ook een bijzonder gunstige invloed heeft op je gezondheid?* 

Een kurkvloer is een echte aanrader van mensen met rugklachten en allergiën. Kurk is immers een veerkrachtig materiaal, en dankzij zijn unieke celstructuur die vergelijkbaar is met een honingraat, maakt kurk soepel en sterk. Elke kubieke meter kurk bestaat uit maar liefst veertig miljoen cellen, allen gevuld met lucht. Kurk keert steeds naar zijn oorspronkelijke vorm terug en absorbeert uitstekend schokken. Dat zorgt voor een enorme drukverlichting in voeten, benen, gewrichten en... je rug. Lees verder alle gezondheidsvoordelen van een kurkvloer op...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

www.hoe-waar.be

----------


## Yv

Mijn zus heeft een aantal jaren geleden overwogen om een kurk als vloerbekleding te doen. Waarom ze uiteindelijk niet heeft gedaan weet ik niet meer. Doch zie ik nog niet zoveel mensen in mijn omgeving dit hebben.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor je reactie Yv. Misschien vanwege de kostprijs of omdat het nog relatief onbekend is...? 

Groetjes,

Francois

----------


## jolanda27

Ik kan mij herinneren dat het in de jaren tachtig heel populair was, toen heb ik het vaker bij mensen thuis gezien.

----------

